# More from Memory Lane Wednesday



## schwinnguyinohio (Oct 21, 2020)

Here’s what going on today


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 21, 2020)

wow thanks for pics , i see howard gordens there the monark man there , mississippi girls there two , she sent pics to me all ready


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Oct 21, 2020)

I’ll update as more come in


----------



## highship (Oct 21, 2020)

How much is the girls Western Flyer selling for? Thanks.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 21, 2020)

Virtual swaps is all some of us have had all year, thank you for your time taking the picks ! (and take more please )


----------



## cbustapeck (Oct 21, 2020)

Wow. I am intrigued by the Miss America, but I am going to take a wild guess that even in that state, I cannot afford it.


----------



## Kato (Oct 21, 2020)

@schwinnguyinohio 

Any idea on price of the little 20" Schwinn..........?
Any help appreciated
Kato


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Oct 22, 2020)

I think it was 275


----------



## professor72 (Oct 22, 2020)

Are more vendors coming tomorrow or is this it?


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 22, 2020)

Kato said:


> @schwinnguyinohio
> 
> Any idea on price of the little 20" Schwinn..........?
> Any help appreciated
> ...


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 22, 2020)

i think it was howard gorden bicycle


----------



## Oldbikes (Oct 22, 2020)

professor72 said:


> Are more vendors coming tomorrow or is this it?




I’ll be arriving and setting up early tomorrow (Friday) morning...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## szathmarig (Oct 22, 2020)

Me too.


----------



## ronlon (Oct 24, 2020)

Had a great time! Thanks to Lisa and anyone else that helped to make this meet happen! Sold lots of parts and bikes! Can't wait for the next show!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 24, 2020)

ronlon said:


> Had a great time! Thanks to Lisa and anyone else that helped to make this meet happen! Sold lots of parts and bikes! Can't wait for the next show!!



Yeah. Me too. Have yet to go but can't wait for next year. No more covid crap hopefully.


----------

